

HackerChat: Worth putting more time into chat for developers? - tstrimple
http://hc.io/hackernews

======
tstrimple
I would love some feedback on the existing basic chat features as well as some
guidance as to whether it's worth putting time into fleshing out the developer
specific features.

It's worth noting that you can create your own rooms now if you want to play
around with it. Just go to [http://hc.io/<room-name>](http://hc.io/<room-
name>);

------
benji-york
Maybe I'm too old school, but I suspect IRC will be hard to beat. There are
many clients available that fit many different user types (hard-core console
users all the way to web frontends) and much infrastructure available (bots,
servers, etc.).

------
cyberpanther
Like the easier room creation and code highlighting. Seems to work really
well. Private messages and privates rooms would be great. Also interfacing
with IRC would be cool.

------
Mathachew
Private messages and viewing chat history for a specific date instead of
relying on a search would be a good start.

------
ltiong
wow..it's looking really good now.

